# Hospital D/C and readmission on the same day



## Lorisvg (Nov 27, 2007)

One of our family parctice docs discharged a patient from the hospital, later that same day he was readmitted by a different one of our docs for a different problem. How do I bill this?


----------



## aguelfi (Dec 5, 2007)

Use a 22 modifier.  It will probably get denied.  Appeal it.  It's payable.


----------

